# Grilling



## MAC_Whore (Jul 30, 2006)

I am digging my BBQ!  My awesome husband has been working the grill lately making some incredible, healthy meals.  Skinless chicken, prawns, veggies.  We watch the marinades to make sure they are pretty healthy.  Using things that pack a lot of flavour without the calories, like: garlic, onion, shallots, lemon, chili sauce, spice rubs (without salt).  

If you have forgotten your grill lately, reconnect with it.  You will be happy you did!

Just had to rave about my renewed love of the grill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the best husband ever!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2006)

my husband grills me steaks and or hamburgers almost every weekend. 




And is rewarded PROFUSELY for it  IYKWIM


----------



## Wattage (Jul 30, 2006)

I LOVE bbq'd stuff... try some asparagus! Put it in a little tinfoil with some extra virgin olive oil, a dash of salt, pepper and chili flakes - heaven!!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 30, 2006)

I love grilling in the summer because it's less pots and pans i end up having to clean after dinner is done =P


----------

